# Honeycomb for Verizon Tab?



## JayrFlow (Jul 29, 2011)

Well i first rooted my Tab a few weeks back (i also have a rooted Thunderbolt and Nexus One) and i downloaded an Aplha build of honeycomb on xda but i couldnt even use it cuz i got force closes like crazy. I see there arent many devs here but is there somewhere where they have a honeycomb rom or is someone on this site working on one? Thanks


----------



## narcosleeper77 (Oct 10, 2011)

Just go to the ICS build that is out there. It's much better an near 100% functional


----------



## tombepa (Oct 17, 2011)

narcosleeper77 said:


> Just go to the ICS build that is out there. It's much better an near 100% functional


I second that. It works great


----------



## rustyp2 (Jun 12, 2011)

narcosleeper77 said:


> Just go to the ICS build that is out there. It's much better an near 100% functional


Where did you get it from - was it for the 7.0 Plus?


----------



## Omnivus (Oct 6, 2011)

I can't find the download link for JT's ICS rom. The mirror doesn't work either. Can someone rehost it for me please? I would love you forever!


----------



## droid512 (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm very curious about this ROM too


----------



## Deez1234 (Jul 13, 2011)

Guys, it is very doubtful that anyone will be working on a Honeycomb ROM so you may want ICS instead!







It is a very very functional alpha build. Follow this http://www.rootzwiki.com/topic/11697-rom-cdma-aosp-ics-cm9-alpha-1-1212/


----------

